# radioiodine and goiter



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am searching for a way NOT to have my thyroid removed. I have a multinodular goiter and my endocrinlogist wants to have a surgeon remove it. I have been researching and have come across several sites that talk about the fact that a sinlge dose of RI can be used to shrink the goiter without destroying the thyroid. The downside is that I have a small chance of developing a thyroid condition in a few years. Has anyone else read this or am I misreading? It says they usually only use it on elderly patients or those who oppose surgery. I would be more than willing to do this instead of surgery. Please let me know if this is an option or if I'm just seeing what I want to see!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If it is not cancer nor susceptible to cancer then RAI is an option. It will stop the growth and most cases the function, however it does not shrink the nodule. Either way, with surgery or RAI you will become hypo and need meds. sooner or later. If the doctor suggest surgery, s/ he must have reasons. You might have to go surgery if its the best option for your situation. You need to discuss this further with your doctor. You can always get a second opinion as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babygirl1 said:


> I am searching for a way NOT to have my thyroid removed. I have a multinodular goiter and my endocrinlogist wants to have a surgeon remove it. I have been researching and have come across several sites that talk about the fact that a sinlge dose of RI can be used to shrink the goiter without destroying the thyroid. The downside is that I have a small chance of developing a thyroid condition in a few years. Has anyone else read this or am I misreading? It says they usually only use it on elderly patients or those who oppose surgery. I would be more than willing to do this instead of surgery. Please let me know if this is an option or if I'm just seeing what I want to see!
> Thank you in advance.


Doctor's mostly advise RAI so the fact that your doc advises surgery is very important and it would be wise to discuss this with him in-depth.

I concur w/ GDWomen. If you have only a partial RAI (low dose) and/or a partial ablation (surgical removal), that thyroid will likely grow back.

Don't make any hasty decisions and do your research.


----------

